# Instacart shift



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I started doing instacart today and did a three hour shift. I didn't receive any orders so it felt like I was just driving around for three hours. Then when I went to sign up for more hours it gave me an error message that my paperwork and profile needed to be completed. They are already done. I have already uninstalled and reinstalled the app and it still does it. Maybe I should just forget about it. Idk.


----------



## Loloboss (Apr 4, 2018)

Message support


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I did email support and they finally got it fixed today. They said it was a glitch on their end.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> I didn't receive any orders so it felt like I was just driving around for three hours.


If you didn't receive any orders... why would you "drive around"? You are costing yourself money. Sit in 1 place and WAIT.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I just sit at home but my zones busy . No reason to travel anywhere until you get your first batch.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

My house is not in any of the zones so I have to drive to get to one.


----------

